# Lawyer Required



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a reliable, honest solicitor to complete a house purchase in the Algarve / Castro Marim area.
I'd appreciate a PM from anyone with recommendations.


----------



## LizzyC (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there!

If you'd prefer an English speaking one, you can always Google a list of English speaking lawyers given by the British Embassy...good luck with the purchase!


----------



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

LizzyC said:


> Hi there!
> 
> If you'd prefer an English speaking one, you can always Google a list of English speaking lawyers given by the British Embassy...good luck with the purchase!


I've got a lawyer now.... but thanks for taking time to reply.


----------

